# Redd close to being part of action with Bucks



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> Redd has persevered through nearly two years of rehabilitation to get to this point.
> 
> "Rehab is brutal; it's grueling," Redd said. "I love to train, though. I wanted to see my body transform. In order for that to happen, I had to go through a rigorous rehab session every day.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/118210279.html


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

I wish the best for the guy. Always enjoyed watching him stroke the basketball.


----------

